

Iron Rivals: Fantasy-themed strategy game powered by football statistics - vbl
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/iron-rivals-fantasy-themed-strategy-game-powered-by-football-statistics/x/2552055

======
jstanley
I'm not interested in American football, but I do like the idea of an MMO
where players control some sort of land area.

